# WES process - university verification



## selvakannanking2 (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi, after I applied WES process, currently my status is on hold that waiting to receive verification from the university on the applied documents. It is been a month and my status still stays the same.

I tried contacting my university and they said the haven't received any type of communication from WES on my name. Now I don't know what to do? Does anyone faced the same kind of issue? What type of communication will be sent to university for the verification? Is it via email or postal? If I know, I could advise my university to check postal or emails. 

Thank you in advance for your valuable support.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WES doesn't contact the university, it is up to you to arrange to have the university send documents to WES.


----------



## selvakannanking2 (Nov 19, 2017)

Dear, 

I requested university for transcript and got sealed envelope of documents that I supposed to send to Wes as same sealed pack without opening it. It was sent by me the documents to Wes. After that Wes sent to my university and showing status that waiting for university confirmation for the documents. I think it is new for you. Does anyone else overcome this steps? How WES send to university for verification? By email or postal?


----------



## selvakannanking2 (Nov 19, 2017)

Dear, 

My university sent the documents in a sealed envelope to my address and I sent the same to WES. Again WES requested my university for verification. It shows that waiting for my university confirmation on my documents. Did anyone have the same situation? How my university receive request from WES? Is it by post or email? Much appreciated if you could help.


----------

